# 9 month old Golden male not listening



## Lindsey3288 (Feb 28, 2019)

I literally read this word for word thinking to myself this is 100% my life right now! We have an 8 1/2 month old golden girl & having the same issues. She knows the prompts “go potty” but refuses to go sometimes even after several minutes & really seems to have the selective listening habit. So frustrating, I’m following to see others suggestions. Thanks for posting.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My 1st question is how much exercise is he getting, not walks but cardio and brain activities.
2nd would be what sort of training classes have you attended?
3rd do you have a crate?

OK, so you answered your own question... he is pretty obedient most of the time. You have taught him he doesn't have to be obedient ALL the time, only when he chooses.

As far as potty time, go back to basics and take him out on a leash and take a treat. Do not continue to repeat "go potty" he clearly has not put the action to the command. Say the go potty when he is actually doing it, acknowledge and reward at that time. Like any training you MUST be consistent. If you stand in the yard for 10 minutes when he wants out and doesn't do his business he simply wants time to play. Do not become a revolving door if you want quick potties. Take him out on leash, no response then crate him for about 20 minutes and try again ... repeat if necessary until he knows what you expect him to do when you take him out.

My guess... and this is simply a guess. He is not getting enough structured time with you, training or exercise. At around 9 months they are still kids and have a ton of energy and as long as you allow him to make the decisions on when to listen to you he is going to make your life crazy. See if you can find a good training class where the instructors compete with their dogs. You will be shocked at how much good this will do you. But don't be surprised if the 1st class he is a little defiant, after all... he's been in control and pretty sure he will not want to give that up without a fight.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Neither of you mention formal obedience classes - Being enrolled for the first couple of years is a great way to stay accountable for improving your skills and daily practice. Formal obedience is a great relationship builder and reminds your puppy that you are the leader and he is the follower.

You need to be more interesting than the yard. If he is fed on a schedule, you should have a pretty decent idea of how serious the need to go out is. If you KNOW he must poop, crate him if he comes in without pottying. Knock out your chores or whatever needs done before you leave the house and then try again. Go back to reinforcing successful potty trips with an immediate treat and a party of positive joy.

If you start putting your dog on a 20' long line that is just for the back yard, you can use it to reel him in when he's ignoring you. He absolutely should not be allowed to ignore. Work on recall - puppy ping pong is a great game. These dogs are still puppies and recall is something that requires a lot of training to become solid. Puppies who are obedient when it is convenient and blowing you off when it's not convenient are fairly normal but an indication that you aren't training consistently enough and having high standards.

There is a book called "Total Recall" that is helpful with this sort of issue. It's all about training and should be a huge part of your daily routine. 

My last comment is that leash walks are not really exercise for healthy young retrievers. They absolutely need aerobic exercise on a daily basis - a good 20 - 30 minutes of work that leaves them tired and panting. Swimming, wrestling playdates and zoomies with another young dog are excellent, so is retrieving/field work. You will have a more focused dog if you are sure to give mental and physical work on a daily basis.


----------



## Peeptoad (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for your feedback. In addition to walks I've been giving him structured playtime in the yard, inside the house or with another puppy for at least 30 mins a day. He LOVES other dogs and I am a petsitter, so he comes along with me and gets to play with pups with similar energy and temperament. I have also been trying to work his mind by teaching new commands, hiding treats & teaching him to use his nose and having him retrieve specific toys and bring them to me. I've been working on his recall by rewarding him when he comes to me and also rewarding him after he goes potty (when the command is given.) Went back to a long leash when it's potty time ... until he is consistent with going when prompted. And once he goes I reward him and let him off leash to play and run around. I'm trying to get him to the point where he knows that when he goes outside that he needs to do his business first and then he can play. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Any other suggestions for mental stimulation ?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

At 9 months old your dog is like a 12 year old. That is not abnormal for an adolescent pup like 9 months of age. Also, you have a male and if a female dog is in season a male dog can smell that female up to 5 miles away. So it is possible your dog has just some hormone issues going on right now. That very well could be the whining and pacing at the door after coming back inside. A females cycle can last up to 21-25 days



The potty thing.. he doesn't need to go nearly that often so he's not asking to go out to potty, but because he knows he has you trained to let him out when he asks. This is why he just wont go on command all the time. Don't break down and take him out every time he asks liek that. A 9 months old dog without hesitation can go 5-8 hours before going. So if you're taking him out every hour or 2 he's got you trained.


----------



## Peeptoad (Feb 28, 2019)

I agree 100%.... We have allowed him to train us to take him out whenever he feels like being outside and he is not letting us know he has to go potty... he is badgering us because he knows we will break down & take him out. It's become a nightly routine and is very annoying especially since we do so much with him during the day and are ready to relax at this time of the night. We noticed a pattern that as soon as we settle in for the night (after dinner & showers) and try to relax he starts the pacing. This is after a full day of walks, play time in the yard several times a day and/or play time with a puppy friend and some training and mental stimulation. So at this point each night he should be tired...but just starts pacing the living room and putting his heads on us and walking to the door (making us think he needs to go potty). However we take him out and even now that he is leashed he stares at the moon, planes flying overhead, eats snow, digs for sticks in the snow, and is interested in everything but going potty even when prompted. It's like he has ADD when it comes to potty breaks at night. It's very frustrating. We've decided that now he will be going potty at set times and if he paces we will ignore him or place him in another room. This way I'm hoping he will learn that the pacing isnt going to get him his way. My only fear is that he will not learn to let us know when he needs to go. Any thoughts on this approach? I really dont want to use his crate as a punishment for not going potty, he actually likes napping in it during the day and sleeps in it at night.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Sometimes dogs will get that way when they are too tired. Might try a day or 2 with just a little less activity and see how it goes.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I have found that some pups have learned how to "settle" in their crates but have a hard time without that containment. 
You might take a little time through the day to reward your pup when they are just laying down quietly... or chewing a bone or napping. Encourage the calm behavior?
My girls know when it's bedtime and when the puppy begins to pace around it's because she is ready for bed, even if I am not. Not sure what your sleeping routine is but could this be the issue? Once I go to bed the puppy snuggles down and goes to sleep, she is learning to settle but it's a process.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I had a dog that would pester me in the evening because she wanted to go to bed and she wanted me to go too. There's an interesting thing I learned from a documentary about dogs that they will look at you and then look at what they want as a way of communicating. If you watch for it, I think you will see it. Rukie and I have a whole routine when he wants to beg for food. He comes to my chair looks at me then at the food. Then I look at the food and then look at his cot where he is supposed to wait for a bite of what I have. Sometimes I have to signal him twice with pointed looks but it actually gets a quicker response than saying go to your spot. The little dog would come stand on my chair then look toward the bedroom. Sometimes they stand in the doorway and look at the treat spot in the kitchen. Maybe you can see if he is signaling anything about what he wants in the evening by watching his eyes.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

CWAG that is so true! The lassie affect  Sips will alert when the dryer or oven timer goes off, when her ball has rolled under a piece of furniture or stares at the food bowls (I swear she can tell time) These guys are so smart and I have found that I'm way to predictable and they are quick to tell me when I'm off routine!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't give up. I see many Goldens that don't listen, even in obedience class. Your dog needs training. Also, sounds like you are treating at the wrong time "...he gets a treat when he comes in...". What are you rewarding? Coming in or pooping?


You are actually inadvertently rewarding his behavior of going out and not pooping IMO. Put him on a poop schedule and do not deviate. No poop? Hold it until next scheduled relief time. Watch what happens. 



BTW, did you use a crate for house breaking?


----------

